# Jonathan Wentz



## mil1212 (1 October 2012)

So sad to see that Jonathan Wentz who represented USA para dressage has passed away


----------



## merrymeasure (1 October 2012)

Oh dear, that is very sad news. Glad he had the chance to take part in the Paralympics. Must have been a very proud moment for him. RIP Jonathan


----------



## FrankiePeck (1 October 2012)

I was lucky enough to watch him compete at the Paralympics & after each test he was so pleased punching the air and making such a fuss over his horse he was a pleasure to watch &#128542;


----------



## Rowreach (1 October 2012)

Very sad news, RIP Jonathan


----------



## kerilli (2 October 2012)

Tragic news, he was so young too. Just so very sad. Sincerest condolences to his family and friends.
R.I.P. Jonathan


----------



## Vetwrap (2 October 2012)

So very young, so very sad.  I am sure that his parents and friends are devastated and immensely proud in equal measure.


----------



## Fools Motto (2 October 2012)

Very sad. RIP Jonathan.


----------



## Daffodil (2 October 2012)

That is such sad news.    At least he achieved a lifetime dream of competing, and doing so well, at the Olympics.

RIP Jonathan xx


----------



## stimpy (2 October 2012)

That is just so, so sad.  

I had the pleasure to watch him compete in the freestyle at Greenwich, he rode a lovely test  and I was rooting for him to get a medal, not least because he was clearly so utterly delighted with his horse.

My heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## Jnhuk (3 October 2012)

So sad. 

I echo all the above comments and so glad he enjoyed London to the full. 

Thoughts go out to his family


----------



## Kat_Bath (3 October 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=561190
11th pic down (if I remember rightly). It was a pleasure to watch him. Very sad. RIP.


----------

